# Furry MMORPG



## Dragonek (Jan 8, 2010)

Would you play a furry MMORPG if there was one?

I just wanna see if people would play if such existed. 

I know i would!


----------



## Rytes (Jan 8, 2010)

Under one and only one condition:


It has to be good


----------



## Gight (Jan 8, 2010)

Same.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 8, 2010)

Rytes said:


> Under one and only one condition:
> 
> 
> It has to be good



exactly. i dont care about the content, the game has to be fun for a long time, then id play it


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jan 8, 2010)

id play it if it had the right elements 

- Good Gameplay Mechanics
- Keeps my interest for more than an hour
- Makes time go by quickly and hours seem like minutes
- Has different Classes and the ability to train them all 

god this makes me wanna play my mithra again >.>


----------



## Dragonek (Jan 8, 2010)

Yup. Aslong it's fun. Still, i wanna see some more votes and comments


----------



## Kajet (Jan 8, 2010)

If it's free I'd check it out, otherwise... probably not.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 8, 2010)

If it was _good_, sure, but I'm not going to play a game just because furries are in it.


----------



## Dragonek (Jan 8, 2010)

Until now it seems that people would try it out.


----------



## blackpuma (Jan 8, 2010)

Not sure, depends on the game. I would try it, and if it's good I'll keep playing. =3


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 8, 2010)

People would try it out, and so would I, unless I found out:

- The large majority of the game is doing the exact same thing for weeks/months/years on end.
- "the end game" was the only "good" part of the game, according to most, if not all players
- Runs noticeably client-side laggy (less than 24fps) on even moderate settings of a laptop with a high-end 8k series of Nvidia. 
- Or there is a large unbalance of characters, classes, and weapons. (i.e. Mage + mana = chain-lighting-win 90-100% of the time.)


----------



## Fury Of Osiris (Jan 8, 2010)

Im assuming that you all know of Earth Eternal. Its not specifacly furry, but u play in a world full of anthros. Its not that good though, gets boring fast.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 8, 2010)

Given that almost none of the major MMORPG makers are developing something that isn't a Koren style grindgrindfest with anthros, no.


----------



## quayza (Jan 8, 2010)

I would play. It has to keep my intrest and at least have descent graphics and control.


----------



## Dragonek (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes we need something new instead of another grind fest game.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 9, 2010)

That game perfect world has anthros in it though the customization for them suck ballz (well for the male characters at least), the ladies on the other hand look like neko's though they can have traits from other animals other than cats :\


----------



## Seas (Jan 9, 2010)

I would, if the gamplay would go along the lines of Mortal Online / Darkfall / Ultima Online (but in a good combination, without the individual faults of these)


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 9, 2010)

I voted maybe.  It would most likely suck and be filled with sex chats and sex everything.


----------



## Zukaro_Travon (Jan 9, 2010)

I'd play a furry MMORPG if it was good.  A lot of MMORPG's that I've played where boring, all you did was kill countless monsters.  It would also need to have good character customization.


----------



## Bacu (Jan 9, 2010)

>furry

>good

>MMO

pick one.


----------



## Fokkewolf (Jan 9, 2010)

Uhh... Till this time I thought Vanguard had something to do with anthros.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 9, 2010)

Rytes said:


> Under one and only one condition:
> 
> 
> It has to be good


+1. Why the fuck isn't _that_ on the poll?


----------



## Gonebatty (Jan 9, 2010)

Earth eternals ok. Only been on once, though.

It would have to be good and free. I have other ones that I would rather play first.


----------



## Dragonek (Jan 9, 2010)

Until now, i see that people are more interested in gameplay/special features then anything else. ^^


----------



## Tycho (Jan 9, 2010)

Gameplay > all.  I don't care if your character is a high-poly-count 3D anthro whatever or an @.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Gameplay > all.  I don't care if your character is a high-poly-count 3D anthro whatever or an @.



This.

The MMO could just as have Amoebas as the playable character and the gameplay could still kick ass if it was good.

Also, in regard for OP's poll. 

Probably not. I don't want to get a million "Hey, wanna yiff?" messages.


----------



## Dragonek (Jan 9, 2010)

Until now, 

Positive votes: 27
Negative votes: 6

Looks like the majority is going to atleast take a look. ^^
Some rather not risk getting addicted by it. X3

Its looking good. People want a good gameplay instead of graphics and mindless grind. :3


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jan 10, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> That game perfect world has anthros in it though the customization for them suck ballz (well for the male characters at least), the ladies on the other hand look like neko's though they can have traits from other animals other than cats :\



I'm a Wizard in that game. I also have a Barbarian, Venomancer, and another Barbarian =P


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 10, 2010)

shatteredinsides said:


> I'm a Wizard in that game. I also have a Barbarian, Venomancer, and another Barbarian =P


 
I got a venomancer who happens to look like Yoroichi which is an odd coincidence that her name is that but I just got bored with doing those quests and lvling up so slowly D:


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 11, 2010)

Try Earth Eternal, there's no humans, orcs or elves, just animals... or at least that's what the ad says, dunno if they're anthro or not.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 11, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Try Earth Eternal, there's no humans, orcs or elves, just animals... or at least that's what the ad says, dunno if they're anthro or not.


 
I've seen previews of it and it looks interesting enough but it looks to childish, no blood or anything and the characters look chibish


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 12, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I've seen previews of it and it looks interesting enough but it looks to childish, no blood or anything and the characters look chibish



Chibish anthros wouldn't bother me <3.  But they asked for a Furry MMORPG, not a good one =/


----------



## Runefox (Jan 12, 2010)

My response is universal to all MMO's - Might try it, not holding my breath that it isn't another one of those cookie-cutter WoW clones.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 12, 2010)

I am not worried about it I get to play my sexy anthro wolf (werewolf) Worgen next expansion of WoW so that will cover what I am looking for.


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 12, 2010)

I would give it a go see how it turns out if i like it ill keep on going if not ill just stop


----------



## Dragonek (Jan 17, 2010)

I have my results.

Positive votes: 52 (88.13%)
Negative votes: 7 (11.86%)
Total: 59 (100%)

It seems that most people would try it and if it's free.And people are focused more on gameplay then anything else. Pretty good results actually.

I don't need anymore votes, i got what i needed. ^^

Thx!! ^^


----------



## iller (Jan 17, 2010)

...there was no check box for "Must have decent GAMEPLAY"

MMO's with crappy replay value don't hold anyone's attention very long regardless of graphics and unfortunately, furries couldn't balance decent gameplay coding if Rob Pardo(aka: GOD) was there holding their hand every step of the way.


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Jan 17, 2010)

As long as it wasn't based in like medieval times with swords and magic potions and all that gay-ass bullshit.

I am so tired of furry being linked together with stupid anime ideas, comical fighting style, and setting of fuckin' imperial japan or feudal china!...

If that was the deal, then I have played a thousand games just like it and I was unimpressed with all of them.


----------

